# Waiting for my beans.



## longtimegrower (Jan 2, 2007)

I ordered NL X BB and early misty last tuesday the 26th but my order status still says waiting on payment. I sen`t cash in the mail only because they said they would take cash as payment. Im sure the delay is because of the holiday so im hoping to learn something tomorrow. also has anyone tryed early misty and if so how did it do.  I Really enjoy listening to everyone and what the have to say. I pm dream grower a lot to talk about hunting and his last post said for me to pm him. I have several times but its been over a month since  he has poasted. Has anyone talked to him. Im just hoping he is well. Slim


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> I ordered NL X BB and early misty last tuesday the 26th but my order status still says waiting on payment. I sen`t cash in the mail only because they said they would take cash as payment. Im sure the delay is because of the holiday so im hoping to learn something tomorrow. also has anyone tryed early misty and if so how did it do. I Really enjoy listening to everyone and what the have to say. I pm dream grower a lot to talk about hunting and his last post said for me to pm him. I have several times but its been over a month since he has poasted. Has anyone talked to him. Im just hoping he is well. Slim


*Whats up LTG. You gotta figure you sent them cash and it takes about 5 to 7 days for them to get it maybe longer because of the holidays. I would wait until the end of the week. If ya haven't heard anything by then i would send them a email. I haven't seen dreamgrower around in awhile mang. Sometimes members just fade off the site and pop back up whenever. I'm sure he will be back around sooner or later.  *


----------



## KID (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeah,I sent him a USPS money order on the 20th of Dec.On the 29th I got a reply saying my beans were on thier way.WOW!!.Hopefully theyll be here this week.LOL KID:ccc:

PS   DP super haze & DP white widow.Anyone wiyh any experience with these strains?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 2, 2007)

Good luck!!


----------



## KID (Jan 4, 2007)

I GOT THEM TODAY!!!WOOHOO!!!Thanks Doctor C


----------



## Bodinski (Jan 6, 2007)

I am still waiting for my beans from the Doc. (Ordered Dec 6) I email them again today.
Will wait and see what they say???
Can anyone suggest a reliable site that takes CC?


----------



## KID (Jan 6, 2007)

The Doc.He will reply soon.KID


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 6, 2007)

man i cant wait to get done with these bagseeds so i can grow some good stuff. 

good luck on the grow!


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 8, 2007)

how come somes seeds on diff sites besides the DR. are so much more $$$ ?


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 8, 2007)

and what brand do you guys recomend off the Dr.'s lovely site ????


----------



## longtimegrower (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys good news i got my seeds from seed botique today. It took 2 weeks to arive. I got Big bud x northern lights, Early misty and i got a free pack of  Durban Poision x Skunk Ten seeds in each.  I would recomend Seed Botique Happy growing. Slim


----------



## Bodinski (Jan 10, 2007)

Its good to hear that you got your seeds from seed boutique. I am still waiting for mine from Dr. Chronic. Its been 5 weeks now. I am starting to worry.


----------

